# masters of the art of friendly harmony



## Denoaikido (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Martial D (Dec 6, 2018)

I do enjoy the fight choreography they do. Looks good in movies and such


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 6, 2018)

to me its a martial form just like any other japanese arts practice they dont go full blast and they also learn to roll out and take falls to get out of situations much like other japanese based arts  ninjitsu or bojinkan teaches going over techniques and form or even weapon  kata all help the muscle memory so it becomes very natural and easy flowing aikido is a beautiful flowing art to me for my personal journey  if done right can also be very effective in many ways it can also further your martial techniques as i found from doing kb and bjj and wrestling  and recently bujinkan to further my aikido as alot the forms and moves are the same just bujinkan to me is way more a deadly art but dont get me wrong aikido  sure can be very effective if taught right i love the art lets try not to  forget mr kano master founder of judo sent some his very best students to the aikido founders o sensei morihei uesheba's dojo thats just how efective it can be it teaches the art of the sphere and balance if you like striking and stand up based arts i do suggest giving it a whirl its also a very in depth spiritual art to me personally like no other


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 6, 2018)

Punctuation is your friend.  Your post is all but unreadable without sentences and paragraphs.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 6, 2018)

Please excuse the poor punctuation my phone really sucks for that I will try to be more thoughtful of that my apologies.Now.to me its a martial form or practice or demo in my opinion it is  just like any other Japanese arts practice they do not go full blast and they also learn to roll out and take falls to get out of situations, much like other Japanese based arts Ninjutsu or Bujinkan teaches going over techniques and form or even weapon kata. All these kind of things  help the muscle memory so it becomes very natural and easy flowing aikido is a beautiful flowing art to me for my personal journey and  if done right can also be very effective in many ways .It can also further your martial techniques as i found from doing kick boxing , bjj-judo ,wrestling and recently bujinkan to further my aikido journey.Now alot the forms and moves are the same in bujinkan to me, but I would have to concur it  seems  way more of a deadly art from my practices so far in my personal journey.I also believe  aikido sure can be very effective if taught right.I just  love the art lets try not to forget Mr. Kano master founder of judo sent some his very best students to the aikido founders O'sensei Morihei Uesheba's dojo thats just how effective aikido  can be.The art teaches the flow and harmony of the sphere and balance aspects.Personally I think  if you like striking and stand up based arts I'd  suggest giving it a whirl its also a very in depth spiritual art for me personally like no other.


----------

